# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Ich will mir einen Snowscoot kaufen

## hustla

Hab mir jetzt überlegt das ich ma einen snowscoot zulege. denke das ich das am ehersten zusammenbringe. skifahren kann ich, zu boarden bin ich einfach zu blöd.

nun suche ich nach nem günstigem snowscoot, am besten gebraucht. hab schon gegoogelt und auf ebay geschaut, da is aber a nix gscheites dabei...

weiß vl jemand was passendes für mich oder hat jemand selber sowas zu verkaufen ?

greetzzz

----------


## DasMatti

will mir auch son teil kaufen...wenn jemand was findet wärs cool, ich find nähmlich auch nix...hat zwar noch bissl zeit, aber der winter klopft schon an die tür...

----------


## Sethimus

haett hier en sunn snowscoot anzubieten, baujahr 2000 oder 2001, alu rahmen

vb 250,- + versandkosten

----------


## tigri

mit dem snowscoot auch auf der piste fahren? Also die frage ist eher kriegt man das ding auf die kante?-schon klar dass das nicht das einsatzgebiet ist! aber wenn...
lg
T

----------


## noox

Piste kann man schon fahren. Standard-Boards sind aber meist nicht die hochwertigsten. Auf Eis kannst es vergessen, wenn die Kanten nicht grad neu sind. Auf harten Pisten ist Carven eindeutlich lustiger. Aber auf einer weichen Piste geht's sehr gut. Auch z.B. auf einer aufgefirnten bzw. sulzigen Piste (wo die Skifahrer am schweren Schnee verzweifeln). Aber richtig Spaß macht's im Powder.

----------


## Sethimus

> mit dem snowscoot auch auf der piste fahren? Also die frage ist eher kriegt man das ding auf die kante?-schon klar dass das nicht das einsatzgebiet ist! aber wenn...
> lg
> T



nix gegen dich jetzt, aber irgendwie postest du dauernd bilder von deinem komischen gefaehrt. en snowscoot kriegt man sehr wohl auf kante, sehr gut sogar, warum auch nicht?

----------


## tigri

versteh ich nicht? aber ich vertreibe das ding und mich interessieren einfach die eigneschaften und vorteile der anderen geräte - und das war gar nicht abfällig gemeint - mich hats interessiert ob man boards auf die kante bringt.

----------


## Sethimus

fuer meinen geschmack machst du mir "zuviel" werbung dafuer, hier gehts um snowscoots, keine skibobs mit fussrastern, dafuer hats andere threads

----------


## fooooor

Schick mir einfach ne mail wenn du interesse hast!

----------


## joe-pep

> haett hier en sunn snowscoot anzubieten, baujahr 2000 oder 2001, alu rahmen
> 
> vb 250,- + versandkosten


hey sag haste das ding noch bin auch auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten zustand is mir so ganz egal fahren muss ich damit können und billig  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Sethimus

schon lang nicht mehr, nur en dirty was allerdings am hauptboard en boardschaden hat. kann man wohl reparieren, ganz ist es halt nicht mehr. boardaufnahmen sind en paar gummi vom carving kit kaputt, die dinger gibts auf ebay. ansonsten lackschaeden am hauptrahmen vom liften. steht seit dem nur rum, da ich inzwischen en fullsuspension scoot von blackmountain fahr.

----------


## joe-pep

> schon lang nicht mehr, nur en dirty was allerdings am hauptboard en boardschaden hat. kann man wohl reparieren, ganz ist es halt nicht mehr. boardaufnahmen sind en paar gummi vom carving kit kaputt, die dinger gibts auf ebay. ansonsten lackschaeden am hauptrahmen vom liften. steht seit dem nur rum, da ich inzwischen en fullsuspension scoot von blackmountain fahr.


ja hört sich ja auch nicht schlecht an ... was würd es kosten?

----------


## andix

Hallo,

ich suche aktuell auch nen SnowScoot. Falls jemand was verkaufen will, einfach mal melden! 

Gruß
ANdi

----------


## Sethimus

@joe-pep: sorry, total vergessen den thread :/

obiges scoot steht noch zum verkauf, 150,- + versand?

bei interesse bitte pm, ich schau ned so oft in den wintersport bereich...

----------


## andix

Hast ne PN

----------


## lukasdreschnig12345678

ist es noch zu haben?

----------

